# more LOL photo's



## Jeannine (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## -Katana- (Jun 10, 2012)

Teeheeee!:lol:


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 10, 2012)

Lmao, that's going on the "wall"!!!!



-Katana- said:


> Teeheeee!:lol:


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, SW!
I laughed myself sick when I first found it!



Snake_Whisperer said:


> Lmao, that's going on the "wall"!!!!



another?


----------



## woody101 (Jun 10, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOL well done


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks. That one was funny!


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 10, 2012)

Too funny, Vamp!!


----------



## Jande (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol! Some really good ones there guys. :lol:


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 10, 2012)

*thanks for the contributions *

*love them all and i see some like me get their nightly fix of LOL animals, gotta love that site *:lol:


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jun 10, 2012)

....lmao!!!!


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 10, 2012)

*anti theft handbags 

*


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Jun 11, 2012)

:lol:

*i can sooo relate to that cat one 

my doctor keeps asking me if i feel stressed, maybe i should print that one out and give it to them?
*


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 11, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pretzels (Jun 11, 2012)

memebase.com is a great site for funny pics


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 11, 2012)

:lol:* @ budget cuts

thanks for that link pretzels 
*


----------



## pretzels (Jun 11, 2012)

just for funsies...


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 11, 2012)

Cat themes ( and a dog )


----------



## Skelhorn (Jun 11, 2012)

a good laugh to the end of a long weekend. Thanks guys


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 11, 2012)

*your most welcome, i like to see others and im glad im not the only one 

thanks guys and gals on sharing yours *


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 12, 2012)

Fuscus I fell of my chair when I saw the lost cat pic.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 12, 2012)

My gf just told me that the cat one was a real poster in melbourne..............


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Cat themes ( and a dog )



That cat is mine I'm pretty sure, nah jokes. They are great


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 12, 2012)

*ive just had a closer look at that one with the porno 3D movie

trying to work out who is the more stupid, her for thinking she got pregnant from watching it or him for believing she got pregnant watching it *:shock:


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 12, 2012)

thought you were tall!!!


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 12, 2012)

*wow either he is a big bloke or shes super short *


----------



## Kc_read (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats Shaquiel Oniel, played in the Nba.
Keep em comin gives me a good laugh at smoko


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 12, 2012)

Im hijacking this thread 

CAUTION: Some coarse language in these posts, viewer discretion advised, couldn't leave them out though, they are too damn funny 



















































These are just a few animal related lolpics from my collection of over 600...

I have too much time on my hands at the moment

All above pictures were found free source on the internet.

This one below is of my own creation, and my own EWD 

Would love ideas on the text, as mine suck


----------



## pretzels (Jun 12, 2012)

bahahah way funny! 

yer i dont know anyone who would actually believe that crap about the porno. retards!


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 13, 2012)

ahhh i thought i saw ya mum today!!!!


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 13, 2012)

*hijack away, loved your own creation...very cute indeed * *and im glad i am NOT the only person who collects them*

*ummm ahhhh thats rudeeeeeeee mo-deville*

*a few more acquired tonight *





















*(i have a tigger and he looks like this one, grabbed it cause of that reason)*






*(hides swear word so mods cant see it)

*


----------



## Kitah (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Waterrat (Jun 14, 2012)

Constipation on African safari?


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 14, 2012)

*aww thats cute kitah

oh boy that would soon cure my constipation waterrat *:lol:


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 14, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Constipation on African safari?


Smells like sh** but you can live on it. :lol:


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 15, 2012)

*very weird commercial pretzel *


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 19, 2012)

taking over with some of my favs, i have so many of these JUST FOR LAUGHS YA'LL
























Chessy but i luv this pic -


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 19, 2012)

a few

Heels be careful with some of those pics, swearing will get you in trouble.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 19, 2012)

obviously the first couple aren't photos but they made me lol....


----------



## Rob (Jun 19, 2012)

Well this made me LOL, but most of my non-herp friends were mortified !


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 19, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Well this made me LOL, but most of my non-herp friends were mortified !



just another one of those interesting things that happen on Sydney trains


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 19, 2012)

*no offence but that was really stupid and dangerous for that person to have their snake out and moving around on public transport, there could have been someone on the train who has a snake phobia who could have possibly placed themselves in a dangerous situation trying to get away 

definitely NOT something that should have happened

i gather that wasnt in Australia? if she isnt that person breaking his licence conditions?
*


----------



## Rob (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep, everything you said Jeannine I pretty much agree with, that is why it made me LOL.

It was taken (by an FB friend of my wife) a couple of months back on the Granville line (Yes, NSW, Australia). Apparently other commuters weren't happy about it, but it is unknown whether he was apprehended (or spoken to by authorities) or not.


----------



## rockethead (Jun 19, 2012)

just a few funny photos i had emailed to me


----------



## Recharge (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *no offence but that was really stupid and dangerous for that person to have their snake out and moving around on public transport, there could have been someone on the train who has a snake phobia who could have possibly placed themselves in a dangerous situation trying to get away
> 
> definitely NOT something that should have happened
> 
> ...



do you consider the same with a bird or a dog or a cat? there are people with such phobias out there you know, really, stuff people and stuff the licence restrictions.
do you want to wrap the whole world up on bubble wrap for their own safety?
I suppose you agree with that school in the news who banned kids doing high five because one might get hurt too? pah!


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 19, 2012)

*good ones rockethead

actually recharge the last time i looked i couldnt take my cats or dogs on public transport unless my dog was a 'working' dog and if people didnt like that they have the choice to not take the train/bus and wait for the next one, ive also rarely seen someone on public transport with a bird of any sort sitting on their shoulders

im pretty sure its ILLEGAL for this person to have the snake out in public and out of its container like this person has, he risked a heck of a lot by letting it crawl all over him on public transport, i do believe you can only take your reptile outside your home to attend a vet, perhaps he had another reason to have it out in public, im willing to admit he may have a licence that allows him to do so but im pretty sure 'this' photo demonstrates no matter what he would have been outside the rules of any licence, he could have very well had his snake removed 

there is a big difference between a school banning high fives (which is silly) and the idiotic act of this moron and if you dont see the difference then i think it is 'YOUR' problem not mine nor do i expect to bubble wrap the world but again being confronted with a snake on a public train is NOT a normal everyday occurrence and im guessing you would think it was totally ok if it had been a venomous snake ?????? would it be perfectly ok to him to whip out say a red bellied black, wrap it around his neck and to hell with any passengers nearby especially a child? 

and i guess all those commuters who werent happy with it are just 'haters' huh and should have just shut up and got off the train?

you need to accept there are people out there who DO have snake phobias and confronting this on pubic transport is the LAST thing they should have to expect OR accept 
*


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 19, 2012)

:shock: :lol:


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought this was spost to be a funny thread!! :lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *good ones rockethead
> 
> actually recharge the last time i looked i couldnt take my cats or dogs on public transport unless my dog was a 'working' dog and if people didnt like that they have the choice to not take the train/bus and wait for the next one, ive also rarely seen someone on public transport with a bird of any sort sitting on their shoulders
> 
> ...


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 20, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


>




And just have a look at the reactions on the faces/behaviour of the other passengers... The guy's an idiot, plain and simple!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

These people are stupid that why the photos are funny.

I saw a person walk into McDonalds the other night with a Carpet Snake, I think half these people dont have permits or
haven't read the conditions of keeping them.

Heelssss You should put your profile pic up thats pritty funny. :lol: With the mouse.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 20, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> thought you were tall!!!




The mind BBBBBBoggles :shock::lol: No wonder she has a nervous look on her face 

BBBwwwaaaaahahahahahehehehe


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Jun 20, 2012)

*well done to those posting photos, im enjoying them

as for the 'idiots' i wonder how funny it would be if the powers that be held them up as examples as to why they should revoke the licenses of snake owners and either making owners present themselves and their snakes to the offices or have officers come around to remove all their snakes,after labeling them all 'irresponsible' due to the actions of a few morons 

no skin off my nose personally 
*


----------



## rockethead (Jun 20, 2012)

just a few moreView attachment 256674
View attachment 256675
View attachment 256676
View attachment 256683
View attachment 256684


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 20, 2012)

View attachment 256698
View attachment 256700
View attachment 256687
View attachment 256690
View attachment 256688


----------



## Kc_read (Jun 20, 2012)

rockethead said:


> just a few moreView attachment 256674
> View attachment 256675
> View attachment 256676
> View attachment 256683
> View attachment 256684





pseudechis4740 said:


> View attachment 256698
> View attachment 256700
> View attachment 256687
> View attachment 256690
> View attachment 256688



sorry guys ur attachments didnt work


----------



## McFly (Jun 20, 2012)

First of all sorry to NSW supporters 
Second of all the dog ones are real just a high resolution camera 

Just a few I accumulated


----------



## Jessica29 (Jun 20, 2012)

McFly, those dog photos are some awesome examples of amazing photography.


----------



## McFly (Jun 20, 2012)

I got more but I forgot what ones I added


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)

McFly thats good i'm siting hear in stitches.


----------



## McFly (Jun 20, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> McFly thats good i'm siting hear in stitches.



Haha good pic that one


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 20, 2012)

View attachment 256724


----------



## McFly (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice ratbag the top one didn't work


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah I know, it is the one with the 3 deer in the bottom now. I dont know why some wont open?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Jun 20, 2012)

*wow those doggie ones are great McFly

thanks for posting them 


*


----------



## davobmx (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Jun 21, 2012)

:lol: *davobmx*































*apparently this moose got into some fermented apples and this is where it ended up *:lol:


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## JolyV (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Jason.s (Jun 21, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> View attachment 256744


You wouldn't want to take him on the train.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah it might be against license rules...


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 21, 2012)

Naa, I'm pretty sure its fine as long as its muzzled and kept on a leash! :lol:


----------



## Rissi (Jun 21, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> View attachment 256744



Oh this story is amazing-When it happened I read about it. You know they were able to reattach the guys hand? how amazing is medicine?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 21, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Oh this story is amazing-When it happened I read about it. You know they were able to reattach the guys hand? how amazing is medicine?



wow, guess i sort of figured it was shopped...


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 21, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> wow, guess i sort of figured it was shopped...



definitely not shopped, famous pic!


----------



## Rissi (Jun 21, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> wow, guess i sort of figured it was shopped...



Nope one of them crazy dudes who tries to prove how tame the croc is by sticking his hand/head into it's mouth...went well didn't it?


----------



## Mayo (Jun 21, 2012)

There is a vid of it happening, mad as.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 21, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Oh this story is amazing-When it happened I read about it. You know they were able to reattach the guys hand? how amazing is medicine?


oops didn't read above


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 21, 2012)

this might be that croc on this video!

Untamed & Uncut : Crocodile Death Roll on mans arm - YouTube


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 21, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> this might be that croc on this video!
> 
> Untamed & Uncut : Crocodile Death Roll on mans arm - YouTube



all i have to say is "OOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW"


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 21, 2012)

All I can say is lol, that guy deserved it and I wish there was a full length video available.

That video isn't the croc in the pic, it's this croc:

CROC BITES OFF ARM!!! - YouTube


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 21, 2012)

Give the man a hand for that one.:?


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 21, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> All I can say is lol, that guy deserved it and I wish there was a full length video available.
> 
> That video isn't the croc in the pic, it's this croc:
> 
> CROC BITES OFF ARM!!! - YouTube



true, different croc, but my links more entertaining!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 21, 2012)

Crocodile bites bungee jumpers head - His last bungee jump - YouTube

another, not as interesting but a bit of a chuckle

and one of my fav ads.

Commerical - Poker Face - Best Beer Ad EVER! - YouTube

That ones pretty good mo


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 21, 2012)

*that poor doggie, cheeky monkey

those youtube clips are amazing 
*


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 21, 2012)

Somebody should slap that crock! :shock: Fancy picking on an un armed man? :lol:

The crock should have known he was 'armless?


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 21, 2012)

not a cartoon and Lady GaGa fans won't like it Perform This Way (Parody of "Born This Way" by Lady Gaga) - YouTube


----------



## McFly (Jun 21, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Crocodile bites bungee jumpers head - His last bungee jump - YouTube
> 
> another, not as interesting but a bit of a chuckle
> 
> ...



Still in tears from that one haha light beer?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 21, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Somebody should slap that crock! :shock: Fancy picking on an un armed man? :lol:
> 
> The crock should have known he was 'armless?


I'm glad you put the *R *In *crock* in that first sen. CaptainRatbag otherwise we'd have to wonder.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> I'm glad you put the *R *In *crock* in that first sen. CaptainRatbag otherwise we'd have to wonder.




Some people like light beer.. lol


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 21, 2012)

Doesnt that bungee/crock video show just how smart and cunning crocks (reptiles) really are :shock: It was obviously waiting for someone to bungee jump and new exactly where he would get to the water. To my untrained reckoning, that shows the crock can learn then form a plan and execute that plan :shock:

Unbelievably clever.... we underestimate the reptile mind.... I wont any more :shock::lol:


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 21, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Doesnt that bungee/crock video show just how smart and cunning crocks (reptiles) really are :shock: It was obviously waiting for someone to bungee jump and new exactly where he would get to the water. To my untrained reckoning, that shows the crock can learn then form a plan and execute that plan :shock:
> 
> Unbelievably clever.... we underestimate the reptile mind.... I wont any more :shock::lol:


Just like when you see them waiting for fish in a line in streams, they know exacly when to be there.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Deadpan said:


> not a cartoon and Lady GaGa fans won't like it Perform This Way (Parody of "Born This Way" by Lady Gaga) - YouTube



Bahahaha I'm a lady gaga fan (going to the concert on Saturday) but I still loved this because my best mate does drag lol


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah Onya, Jim ! :lol:


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 21, 2012)

At least he will be able to get pairs of gloves at half price now? Good revenge would be for him to get a pair (well, one) crock skin glove? :lol:

I wonder if all the kids there were listening to hear if the crock was making a ticking sound? tick-tock...tick-tock (as in captain hook) :shock::lol:

He should certainly have read his horrorscope that day (at least got his palm red) tehehehehehehe

Speaking of revenge......


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 22, 2012)

okay is that bungy jump croc video real? now look really close at the water, it doesn't ripple out much further than the croc, cos water normally would ripple out for ages! what do you recon?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jun 22, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> okay is that bungy jump croc video real? now look really close at the water, it doesn't ripple out much further than the croc, cos water normally would ripple out for ages! what do you recon?



of corse not, it was made for a tv commercial. cant remember which product it was for tho


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 22, 2012)

Thought so, it does happen, i'v heard of a skydiver landing in a river with crocs, the crocs killed/ate the skydiver.


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 22, 2012)

_*Have an awesome weekend all!*_


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 22, 2012)

*you too heelssss*


----------



## Heelssss (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks Jeannine, luv the thread!


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 22, 2012)

*im glad your enjoying it 

so many funny photo's giving us a giggle
*


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Not a pic, but a video of my old beardie 

[video=youtube;f7bBTsyH240]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7bBTsyH240&amp;list=UU4GJ63O1nK_Vgmd-ds-BqPQ&amp;index=8&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

and a pic I made a while ago for another thread...


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 23, 2012)

You have a good one to heelssss!!


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 23, 2012)

watch this and do not take your eyes of the car in this ad and have a look closely at what is really going on in the car, need to turn up the volume a bit aswell before you watch this ad, its really interesting.

Scary Car Advert - YouTube


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 23, 2012)

Seen it your not gona get me again.


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 23, 2012)

*pinoy that snake one is WOW, love it

*:lol:* @ the bearded dragon

oh one of 'them' videos huh mo *:lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 23, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 23, 2012)

*thanks fucus *

*awwww mo *:twisted:


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm laughing cos thats not what my graph would look like!!! and im not gay, not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is some old ones enjoy


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 23, 2012)

:lol: *cracksinthepitch*


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 24, 2012)

Couple more


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 25, 2012)

:shock: *cracksinthepitch, that last ones downright scary 

that second one reminds me of a video from 'Australias funnies Home Video' where the toddler is walking down a pathway and the black cat jumps out of the bushes straight at the kid, cracks me up every time ive seen it *:lol:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> :shock: *cracksinthepitch, that last ones downright scary
> 
> that second one reminds me of a video from 'Australias funnies Home Video' where the toddler is walking down a pathway and the black cat jumps out of the bushes straight at the kid, cracks me up every time ive seen it *:lol:



i remember that exact video ,i still think its the best cat attack one ive seen.


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 26, 2012)

*oh i found that video *:lol: *yep still cracks me up 

Cat attacking toddler - YouTube
*


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's some from another forum I frequent.



















bonus:
Rollin' dardy techno viking


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 26, 2012)

:lol:* ruddy heck it took me a few mins to work out who 'they' were in 3 of those photos 

*


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 27, 2012)

What an awesome thread! Here are some that i just found browsing around on my lunch break.
View attachment 257390
View attachment 257392
View attachment 257394
View attachment 257395
View attachment 257397
View attachment 257400
View attachment 257401
View attachment 257402
[video=youtube;JgkBmkVz3UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgkBmkVz3UE&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 27, 2012)

:lol: *mad 

welcome sammie, nice to see you enjoy the thread and look forward to seeing you post more in the future

aww poor momma *:lol:


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 28, 2012)

*i still get confused as to why some will show and others wont

i know if im uploading from photobucket to here i have to untick the 'Retrieve remote file and reference locally' before i click ok 

uploading from my computer causes some issues as well, while i can see them others cant, so i gave up and use PB now instead
*


----------



## Rissi (Jun 28, 2012)

I love how we all say "on our lunch break"...noone's buying it! hahaha


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 2, 2012)

When taking a piss turns into s ing your pants


----------



## danandgaye (Sep 16, 2012)

had to bump this thread when i seen this pic ...lmfao ...how funny would it be if it was really happening out there ohhh pmsl


----------



## Stuart (Sep 17, 2012)

I work in IT and am lucky (read very unlucky) to be involved across a few teams with various responsibilities and while I was always happy to help those out who didnt know something, I now reply back to other techs emails who refuse to learn with the below pics depending on how the day is going...








So then I was presented with this in response.






But, back to teh funnies now...


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 18, 2012)

I love baby crocodiles


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 18, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw this and thought of my APS buddies!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 20, 2012)

:lol: cute goats


----------



## Gruni (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: @ Gruni, great photo 

found these two on a site called 'jawdrops' 







and a how to for sinus sufferers who own snakes 






- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Nov 12, 2012)

apparently a lady placed some treats for Halloween inside this mask and this is who found them :lol:






















this photo isnt funny but it does show the impact being lazy and dumping your trash in the bush has on those who live there, if you take it with you bring it home and put it in your own bloody bin, i personally am tired of walking thru the bush and coming across your dumped junk food containers, dirty nappies and other rubbish, 'some' people are frigging lazy


----------



## Stimm (Nov 16, 2012)

View attachment 270881


Just got this one on facebook and thought of this thread. 

I can't seem to post full sized images, just thumbnails. Can someone please PM me and let me know what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 17, 2012)

Stimm i load mine into a host like photobucket, then i click on the image link above then i copy the second link in photobucket (direct link) then i paste that into the 'from URL' which you will see on that image link UNTICK the box with the words "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" and click ok then your image should show up in here

dont unload from your computer which is the first one that comes up in the image link for this site

hope you can understand that and it helps


----------



## Stimm (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you Jeannine.

That makes sense. I was uploading from a computer which is proabably why I could only do thumbnail images.

Next time I want to post an image I'll give photobucket a go.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 17, 2012)

Stimm said:


> Just got this one on facebook and thought of this thread.
> 
> I can't seem to post full sized images, just thumbnails. Can someone please PM me and let me know what I might be doing wrong?



I even sung the tune in my head


----------



## Stimm (Nov 18, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I even sung the tune in my head



So did I


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2012)

your welcome Stimm, glad you could understand the directions and yep as i said if i load from my computer it only shows the thumbnails


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2012)

:lol: love that first one

stacks on the mill


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's one for Christmas!!


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Pinoy (Dec 6, 2012)




----------

